# Leopard Specs leaked?



## whitesaint (Aug 4, 2006)

Powerpage.org

Found this on digg. Could be true, or false; guess we won't know until Monday.  Although I'm always eager to hear opinions.


----------



## MacNEO (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that! Don't know what I think of widgets taking up space in the dock tho. Could be acceptable. 

I'm still hoping for more media intergration, Quicktime icon preview in finder, etc..


----------



## whitesaint (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea Quicktime icon preview would be awesome.  Check out the new Leopard DVD,  very cool looking.


----------



## MacNEO (Aug 4, 2006)

I think I just wet myself...


----------



## andyhargreaves (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope that's genuine.  Looks lovely.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 4, 2006)

I think the specs are bogus (er, "unfounded" would be a better word -- they may make it into Leopard, but I doubt that they're "confirmed" in any way), but the picture is genuine.  Just $0.02.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 4, 2006)

There are a few things mentioned there that sound quite exciting, and most of that page sounds plausible. GUI scripting in Automator would be incredibly useful. Mail's new features sound *awesome* and will get a few people back from webmail clients. The Spotlight and Dashboard stuff all sounds quite plausible; the idea of Spotlight actually "highlighting" items in open folders was already alluded to when they added Spotlight to System Preferences in 10.4, and I guess it follows that this is what they were aiming for.

Frankly, I am quite excited about Leopard - I'm sure it'll be an awesome upgrade.

The other thing worth noting is the "64 bit" badge on the banner photos there. I guess the Core Duo2 must be near-enough ready to be announced at the keynote. This would be good as it essentially means that Apple will meet their 2-year target for transitioning to Intel right on the dot.


----------



## Trip (Aug 4, 2006)

Now only if I could get a computer that could run Panther.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmm. Spotlight 2.0:





> - Also spotlight will actually be almost instantanteous or as instant as they can hope.


Where have I heard that before? Oh yeah, it was about _Spotlight 1.0_. And it was total bull.  I'll believe it when I see it. I reeeally hope Smart Folders become useful in Leopard, but Spotlight has punched me in the gut too many times for me not to be skeptical.



> - A safari Exposé is available, allowing Web pages in tabs to be treated as separate windows for the time of the Exposé .


We've already seen this feature in other WebKit-based browsers (Shiira, IIRC), but it performs terribly. Apple would need to do something clever to get this to work well. Here's hoping!



> - Full screen and audio recording available in non-Pro version
> - New CODECs, including loose RealPlayer and DiVX.
> - Movie slideshow feature


Well, #1 and #3 fall into the "About Time" category, but #2 sounds very interesting. Obviously Divx would not be difficult &#8212; they could either license the official Divx codec or take the time to make their own MPEG4 decoder support b-frames and rewrite their ancient AVI parser. (Both of which should be done anyway.) RealMedia would be all new, though. I wonder about this, since I doubt RealNetworks would be happy about that...


----------



## infinite-loop (Aug 4, 2006)

Will this be a free upgrade..? If not does anyone know how much..??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 4, 2006)

Going from one "point" release to another (eg., 10.1 -> 10.2, 10.2 -> 10.3, etc.) has never been free (with the exception of 10.0 -> 10.1, and only for a limited time, because 10.0 sucked so bad).

They've always been $129.

I wouldn't expect 10.4 to 10.5 to be any different.


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

I was already looking forward to this question cropping up again.  129 USD. Oh and the screenshots? If someone _truly_ has a Leopard Preview version running, why would they only take screenshots of things that are this easily fakable? Wanna see the Finder windows. Changes in BootCamp. Etc.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 4, 2006)

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /archives/2006/08/exclusive_leopard_feature_set_leaked.html on this server."

doh


----------



## Sirtovin (Aug 6, 2006)

whitesaint said:


> Powerpage.org
> 
> Found this on digg. Could be true, or false; guess we won't know until Monday.  Although I'm always eager to hear opinions.



I don't buy this too much... Why?  Where are the new Bootcamp specs for Leopard  lol.. I didn't see it on the website lol.. When WWDC comes... I will believe it.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 6, 2006)

Sirtovin said:


> I don't buy this too much... Why?  Where are the new Bootcamp specs for Leopard  lol.. I didn't see it on the website lol.. When WWDC comes... I will believe it.


BootCamp isn't part of the OS, even though it will (probably) be bundled with Leopard. I assume the non-beta version of BootCamp will work with Tiger, too.


----------



## Sirtovin (Aug 6, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> BootCamp isn't part of the OS, even though it will (probably) be bundled with Leopard. I assume the non-beta version of BootCamp will work with Tiger, too.



From what I heard BootCamp will be bundled with it as a Non-beta also.. but for me since I am a "Switcher" I understand fully its not part of the "OS..." but I do consider it that way only because of what boot-camp is capable of doing for OS-X and Windows... Etc...


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 6, 2006)

My guess is it will be pre-installed of bootcamp. All you need is go to System Preference and start install XP or whatever. That what I think..


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 7, 2006)

if these rumors are true, its gonna take a lot of work for me to stop buying an Intel Mac Desktop come December


----------

